# friendly breeds



## taoga (Oct 28, 2012)

We have a buff Orpington we adopted because she was getting picked on. We would like to get her a buddy...not trying to keep a whole bunch of chickens...she is very friendly and sweet...any suggestions on breeds that would go well with her?


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

taoga said:


> We have a buff Orpington we adopted because she was getting picked on. We would like to get her a buddy...not trying to keep a whole bunch of chickens...she is very friendly and sweet...any suggestions on breeds that would go well with her?


Orpingtons come in all sorts of colors, if you like her. Otherwise as a beginner (I know I shouldn't assume you are, so I'll assume you're just a small flock), I suggest any of the following breeds of HENS:

Ameraucana
Barred Rock or Dominique
Wyandotte
Silkie/Frizzle/Sizzle
D'uccle or D'anver
RIR/NHR
Cochin


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Red Sex Links, Salmon Faverolle, Golden Laced Wyandot, Partridge Rock. Part of it is how much time you spend with them too.


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Silkies are super sweet natured and known for their maternal qualities. If you are only keeping two hens and don't care about eggs I recommend a silky.


----------



## farmeratomswife (Mar 30, 2013)

We've had all different breeds of chickens and by far my favorite are silkies. They are so gentle & ours don't mind being held & snuggled . We have also had Barred Rock (or Plymouth Rock) chickens that our 4 year old is able to pick up & carry around with no problem


----------



## taoga (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks everyone!! I am a beginner....we only took this chicken as a rescue, not to try and keep a whole flock. I would just like to see her have a friend...


----------



## ThisLittlePygmyFarm (Feb 13, 2013)

We have black austrolorps, Easter Eggers, and barred rock hens. The black austrolorps aren't super friendly. They aren't mean by any means they just mind their own business. Two of our EE's are very friendly and 2 just mind their own business. We have one barred rock hen and she's very friendly also. My 5yr old picks them all up and carries them around, some just like it more than others lol. The only mean hen I've ever had was a Rhode Island Red. She only got mean after our rooster died and I believe she just took over his nasty habits.


----------

